# Had IBS - studied to be a Naturopath and now help others!



## theibslady (Mar 20, 2015)

After living with IBS for my whole life, and getting to a desperate state in my early twenties, I wanted my life and my sanity back. I had trouble meeting friends and doing the things I loved. IBS ruled my life and none of the treatments I was receiving were working. So I trained as a naturopath in order to treat myself with natural medicine. I am now called The IBS lady because I use my personal experience and Naturopathic expertise to help people recover from IBS.

Essentially I had gluten and dairy intolerances, accompanied with triggers like stress. I had IBS-D, and sometimes it did switch into IBS-C, but not often. I identify more with IBS-D. I also suffered from flatulence, bloating, reflux and abdominal pain. I would get SIBO and candida overgrowth often. It also affected my mood - I had anxiety and depression, with brain fog. I healed myself with diet modifications and gut healing using herbal medicine and nutritional supplements, as well as stress reduction techniques.

I now share my experience, my education and my expertise as well as the experiences of the many people I have treated for IBS and do naturopathic consultations both face-to-face and via skype. I help others to heal as I have.

I treat holistically using herbal medicine, nutrition, flower essences, yoga and meditation to access the physical, mental and emotional aspects of this complicated illness. I give hope to my clients, in what often feels like a hopeless situation. My passion is to get people out of the bathroom and back into their lives. I'm so excited to connect with people on this forum as I read stories that are so similar to my own and want to help as much as I can.

xx Caitlin


----------



## Other2502 (Mar 26, 2015)

Im so glad youuu were able to heal yourself naturally! I hope to do the same.


----------



## theibslady (Mar 20, 2015)

That's great Other2502! Good luck and if I can help at all please don't hesitate to ask


----------



## Colt43 (Sep 15, 2015)

That's fantastic!! I also want to learn acupuncture to help people. Your story was so inspirational for me. After my university exams I would join the acupuncture port credit clinic to learn different acupuncture techniques.


----------



## theibslady (Mar 20, 2015)

Thanks Colt43! Acupuncture helped me a lot too and I often refer clients as well. Good luck!


----------



## IBS-MIZAN (Mar 8, 2015)

dear my problem same as same you....but what can i do.....to recover me....as fatal disease..... i live in Bangladesh .


----------

